# My truck did not like that



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 28, 2014)

got a ton of pellets today and my truck did not like it axle was hitting the bump stops lol


----------



## johnboy89 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a 2010 ford F-150 and was debating about putting a ton back there. Ended up using a co-workers trailer instead. 

I'm curious would you do it again?


----------



## Ranger72 (Oct 28, 2014)

Haha, my 1500 Silverado still has an inch or so space between axle and bump stops with a ton in it.      Chevy for the win.     And here I go, stirring the pot.   I do it every year with my truck without hesitation.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 28, 2014)

Eh not sure maybe if I was closer to home.. I have a 2 in drop in the rear so it sits level.. So when you put weight on it, it bottoms out easy.. I have plenty of power just can't handle the weight lol


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 28, 2014)

I crammed a half ton in my subaru legacy sedan. Talk about riding low


----------



## Jason845845 (Oct 28, 2014)

JDenyer236 said:


> I crammed a half ton in my subaru legacy sedan. Talk about riding low



I havent gone past 15 bags in my VW Golf...However,  it rode super smooth and shifted better!


----------



## cat900 (Oct 28, 2014)

My gmc 1500 squats quite a bit but she'll take it so long as the pallet is pushed right up against the cab.I've lugged home 5 ton this year from 25 miles away but the road I'm traveling is in excellent shape, wouldn't want to attempt it on a bumpy highway, it might get expensive!


----------



## long71 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have made many trips with a ton of pellets in my 2003 Dakota.  Never had a problem as long as they slid the pallet all the way to the back of the cab.  As years go by i am more afraid that something will break so i end up breaking down the pallet in the parking lot and loading them by hand.  More work, but it makes me feel like distributing the weight is better for it.


----------



## killie11 (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a 3500 dodge I put 2 tons into that.


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks like you exceeded your bed's weight limit.

Not wise.


----------



## JDenyer236 (Oct 28, 2014)

Jason845845 said:


> I havent gone past 15 bags in my VW Golf...However,  it rode super smooth and shifted better!



Yep. Just don't try to stop fast!


----------



## ttdberg (Oct 28, 2014)

I brought home a couple tons in the bed of my my Tundra (one ton per trip) this year, but it's only a few miles from my house.  Definitely would not want to travel a long distance with a ton in the bed.


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 28, 2014)

We need a thread with more pics. "hauling pellets, dragging arse".


----------



## ttdberg (Oct 28, 2014)

Something tells me a picture of a red pickup with two tons in the back will appear in this thread real soon.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've moved lots of fire wood stacked higher than the cab and it hits the bump stops, but that's only going around the yard... I hade to drive 35 min home like this lol


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh and I didn't plan on unloading it tonight so I jacked up the rear end and put a couple jack stands under the frame to keep the weight off the springs


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 28, 2014)

ttdberg said:


> Something tells me a picture of a red pickup with two tons in the back will appear in this thread real soon.



Here's a red pickup with over 2 tons in the back, albeit concrete not pellets. No problem. I do firewood stacked to the top of the cab all the time.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 28, 2014)

I sent the picture of my truck to my friend and he's texts back "it sits when it pees" haha


----------



## DneprDave (Oct 28, 2014)

I hauled a ton in a Chevy S-10, it had overload springs in it because I sometimes carried a camper in it, it didn't hit the bump stops.

Dave


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 28, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> I have a 2 in drop in the rear so it sits level




This is the problem. If you hadn't neutered your truck, it would handle a ton easily.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh I know that but I was all about the performance look lol this is what happens when you take the truck out of the truck


----------



## Ranger72 (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok. I'll play.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and for reference, unloaded:


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 28, 2014)

This is me unloaded lol


----------



## tomc585 (Oct 28, 2014)

Keep in mind that its the drivers responsibility not to operate an overloaded vehicle. This applies to cars as well as commercial trucks. If your involved in an accident (even if its not your fault) you can be held liable for being overloaded beyond the rated capacity.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 28, 2014)

I grew up on a farm a over loaded vehicle is what I grew up driving lol


----------



## Big papa (Oct 28, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> got a ton of pellets today and my truck did not like it axle was hitting the bump stops lol


I put a ton of pellets in my 2012 f150 with the max tow package only sqats a little maybe a few inches no where near the bump stops


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 28, 2014)

cat900 said:


> .I've lugged home 5 ton this year from 25 miles away


Considering the cost of fuel, it might be reasonable to pay the delivery charge. Five trips at 50 miles each round trip is 250 miles. Assuming about 15 mi/gallon gives about 16.7 gallons at $3.75/gallon is $62.50. And that doesn't include wear on your truck.
For another $16.50 you can sit at home and relax until the delivery arrives,
Just my way of looking at things.


----------



## Big papa (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's a picture of a real truck f150 with the max tow package 2050lbs of payload 11,300lbs of towing capacity.dont have any picks hauling pellets but do have some towing 10,000+ lbs in the trailer


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful truck! How do you like the Eco boost?


----------



## Big papa (Oct 28, 2014)

Harvey Schneider said:


> Considering the cost of fuel, it might be reasonable to pay the delivery charge. Five trips at 50 miles each round trip is 250 miles. Assuming about 15 mi/gallon gives about 16.7 gallons at $3.75/gallon is $62.50. And that doesn't include wear on your truck.
> For another $16.50 you can sit at home and relax until the delivery arrives,
> Just my way of looking at things.


Here's how you do it cost me about $15 in gas got 11.5 miles to the gallon towing this trailer


----------



## Big papa (Oct 28, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> Beautiful truck! How do you like the Eco boost?





Chrisnow86 said:


> Beautiful truck! How do you like the Eco boost?


Thanks! I love it I believe it's the best gasoline towing motor on the market I had no trouble towing that trailer. easily could exceed the speed limit any hill Pa could throw at it


----------



## Big papa (Oct 28, 2014)

I would love to see the new ecodiesel strapped to that trailer.lol


----------



## bags (Oct 28, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> I grew up on a farm a over loaded vehicle is what I grew up driving lol



You'll be all right, but scarred for life. LOL! Scary in this day and age, but my two girls and son can drive tractors, quads, and 1 ton 4wd's.They really dig the dump truck. More widgets like X-Box. I'd rather them make mistakes around here than out on the road. I'd insure them more so than most of the idiots on the road. They are more experienced and safer. USAA


----------



## iron stove (Oct 28, 2014)

Real hauling power.


----------



## Tonyray (Oct 29, 2014)

2 Tons in a 1 ton Chevy.. sitting very level..Only had to go half mile from dealers wharehouse to home.


----------



## DneprDave (Oct 29, 2014)

tomc585 said:


> Keep in mind that its the drivers responsibility not to operate an overloaded vehicle. This applies to cars as well as commercial trucks. If your involved in an accident (even if its not your fault) you can be held liable for being overloaded beyond the rated capacity.



Oooo, I'm scared!

Goody two shoes!


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 29, 2014)

Tonyray said:


> View attachment 142711
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From what Ive read, a Chevy 3500 has a bed capacity of just over 2 tons. You are close to your limit but not over.


----------



## Drew65 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just because you can make it move doesn't mean you can stop it safely.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 29, 2014)

DneprDave said:


> Oooo, I'm scared!
> 
> Goody two shoes!


Please record yourself telling the motor carrier enforcement officer that after you pull off the portable scales. I would love to see the vid . Overload fines usually start at $1/lb.
You can also get several different fines.
Overload on registered GVW, overload on each individual axle, and overload on each individual tire weight rating.
Overload is also an automatic red tag (impound) until corrected.


----------



## Wilbur Feral (Oct 29, 2014)

These threads are always one group saying, "HehHeh - HehHeh - Do It Again" like 10 year old boys and another group saying, "Stop running with those!  You'll put your eye out"!  A fascinating study of human psychology, all played out on the pellet stove forum.


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 29, 2014)

JustWood said:


> Please record yourself telling the motor carrier enforcement officer that after you pull off the portable scales. I would love to see the vid . Overload fines usually start at $1/lb.
> You can also get several different fines.
> Overload on registered GVW, overload on each individual axle, and overload on each individual tire weight rating.
> Overload is also an automatic red tag (impound) until corrected.




How many times have you been pulled over by the DOT in your personal vehicle while hauling stuff home from the store? I've never heard of it. 

While working, I do occasionally get stopped by the DOT for inspection because I drive a commercial vehicle. (26,000 GVWR, no CDL needed) I did get busted for being overweight once, and their only concern was the fact that I was over 26,000 lbs and didn't have a CDL. My boss just had to send out another driver with a CDL to take the truck, no fine or anything.  At the same time, they also had a semi that was 7,000 lbs overweight. They just gave him a ticket and sent him on his way.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 29, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> How many times have you been pulled over by the DOT in your personal vehicle while hauling stuff home from the store? I've never heard of it.
> 
> While working, I do occasionally get stopped by the DOT for inspection because I drive a commercial vehicle. (26,000 GVWR, no CDL needed) I did get busted for being overweight once, and their only concern was the fact that I was over 26,000 lbs and didn't have a CDL. My boss just had to send out another driver with a CDL to take the truck, no fine or anything.  At the same time, they also had a semi that was 7,000 lbs overweight. They just gave him a ticket and sent him on his way.


The last couple years they (DOT) have been sitting at major intersections near the 4 local scrap yards, mostly pulling over pickups. I've yet to get pulled over or see another commercial vehicle pulled over there. Not saying they don't but I've not seen it.
Most 1/2 tons  2000 lbs over are  100% over their carrying capacity. A semi 7000 lbs over may be around 15% over its carrying capacity.


----------



## iceguy4 (Oct 29, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> Here's a red pickup with over 2 tons in the back, albeit concrete not pellets. No problem. I do firewood stacked to the top of the cab all the time.


this happens every year...someone takes the chance and overloads a P/U.( car...I would love to represent that victim)..the problem is if you hit and  hurt someone it will be your fault and more then likely it WILL exceed your insurance coverage....that's  if its even covered at all(fine print)...the only place where "if it fits it ships" is the post office


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 29, 2014)

JustWood said:


> Most 1/2 tons  2000 lbs over are  100% over their carrying capacity.



Actually, 2000 lbs is a pretty typical payload capacity for a modern 1/2 ton pickup. The terms "1/2 ton", "3/4 ton", and "1 ton" are extremely outdated and don't apply to modern trucks anymore. 

I have a legal GVW of 12,000 lbs in my F-350, and an empty weight of 7200 lbs. This means I can legally haul nearly 2.5 tons in my "1 ton pickup".


----------



## MarkF48 (Oct 29, 2014)

It might be interesting to read the example below  of GVWR and then check your own trucks GVWR to see what the max allowable cargo capacity actually is with you and passenger (if you bring help) included.....

http://www.gmc.com/trailering-towing/gross-vehicle-weight-rating.html


----------



## iron stove (Oct 29, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> Actually, 2000 lbs is a pretty typical payload capacity for a modern 1/2 ton pickup. The terms "1/2 ton", "3/4 ton", and "1 ton" are extremely outdated and don't apply to modern trucks anymore.
> 
> ".



Double check that.  Maybe you can get CLOSE in a stripped, bare bones half ton truck. But make it a 1/2 ton supercrew, AC, 4x4, etc, and you are down to MAYBE 1300 pounds, not including the weight of the DRIVER, and any PASSSANGERS !

And here is proof. There are very few1/2 ton trucks out there specked for max weight. Usually max comfort and profit.

http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/specifications/payload/


----------



## tomc585 (Oct 29, 2014)

Not trying to be a buzz-kill as I too am guilty but the lawyers today will be chomping at your heels for a payday.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 29, 2014)

You'll also never spread the weight evenly to get the right weight on the right axle or tires.
My biggest tri axle is door stickered for 90,000lbs. Can legally only gross 77,000 due to spread and restrictions.
Just because its on the sticker don't make it so.


----------



## Enigma869 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm surprised your pellet dealer would even allow anyone in a half ton truck (or less) to haul a ton of pellets.  Neither my local Home Depot, nor Lowes would allow it to happen.  Not to mention, I have no interest in getting sued, if an accident were to happen, so I wouldn't even consider it.  I live less than one mile from Home Depot, and only take a half a ton at a time, if I have a need for pellets later in the season.  Other than that, the $65.00 delivery fee is money VERY well spent!


----------



## MarkF48 (Oct 29, 2014)

A few years ago while I worked for a utility, one of our employees was hauling some large and heavy equipment in the back of a pickup truck (don't remember make or model). The employee was driving a main highway and came onto a state police weigh station where he was waved into. The truck was put on the scales and was found to be overweight, but not by a whole lot. The employee was cited and fined for an overweight vehicle on the roadway. This was a commercially registered vehicle and I'm not sure if a non-commercial vehicle would be susceptible to being pulled into a weigh station. Just something else to think about.


----------



## DneprDave (Oct 29, 2014)

JustWood said:


> Please record yourself telling the motor carrier enforcement officer that after you pull off the portable scales. I would love to see the vid . Overload fines usually start at $1/lb.
> You can also get several different fines.
> Overload on registered GVW, overload on each individual axle, and overload on each individual tire weight rating.
> Overload is also an automatic red tag (impound) until corrected.



So what? The odds of me getting stopped and weighed are tiny. 

You're going to say you never drive over the speed limit either? Yeah sure!

Dave


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 29, 2014)

DneprDave said:


> So what? The odds of me getting stopped and weighed are tiny.


One should consider both the odds and the consequences.


----------



## heat seeker (Oct 29, 2014)

I put a half ton in my Ford Flex at a time. It's rated for 1200 pounds load, so it just makes the limit with me in the car. Handling is fine, and braking is still excellent, although I can feel the extra inertia. My tires are up to the task, but I think they are generally the weakest link. I had a ¾ ton Chevy I bought used, and there's no way I would fully load it up with the passenger car tires it had on it. The load plate on the truck claimed it could carry 2200 pounds (camper special), but I was skeptical about that. I carried a yard of topsoil in it once, and it was rather scary how the truck handled with those tires. 

I had two tons of pellets delivered this fall, for $50 total. Well worth the money, as I didn't have to make 4  twenty mile round trips.

I have driven overloaded flatbeds, and hated every minute of it.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 29, 2014)

back in the day i would haul round bales (wrapped haylige).. had a chevy 1 ton dump body pulled a hudson tag along.. i would stack 14 bales 12 on the tag and 2 in the dump body at 2,000 each.. thats 28,000 lbs.. would haul 20-30 loads a day.. never got stopped buy DOT or cops would never bother me.. and im sure thats over the limit for that truck


----------



## mik_kane (Oct 29, 2014)

Just thought I would post this pic for chits and giggles, figured all you pick up guys would like it


----------



## briansol (Oct 29, 2014)

To the best of my knowledge, there is not a single 1/4  or 1/2ton  regular series truck with a payload in bed of 2000 lbs

no dodge
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/payload14.htm

no chevy (non-HD, the HD exceeds 2k and is the only 1500 on the list to do so)
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/payload12.htm

no ford
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/payload15.htm

no honda
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/payload17.htm

no nissan
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/payload33.htm

no jeep
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/payload23.htm

no toyota
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/auto-parts/towing/towing-capacity/vehicle/payload42.htm



A few come close, touching 1800-1900 ish....   but many are far away in the 1200 range!
almost double loading with a full ton in there!


In other words, unless you have a 1500HD, if you have any other 1500 truck and you put a full ton in it, you are not only illegal, you're probably hurting/breaking/stressing something.


----------



## Tonyray (Oct 29, 2014)

Enigma869 said:


> I'm surprised your pellet dealer would even allow anyone in a half ton truck (or less) to haul a ton of pellets.  Neither my local Home Depot, nor Lowes would allow it to happen.  Not to mention, I have no interest in getting sued, if an accident were to happen, so I wouldn't even consider it.  I live less than one mile from Home Depot, and only take a half a ton at a time, if I have a need for pellets later in the season.  Other than that, the $65.00 delivery fee is money VERY well spent!



Although I have hauled 2 tons[Red Chevy Pickup above] for half mile,
I also have a half ton Toyota truck which u may be able to see in The pix.
I went to home depot last year to pick up 1 Ton of Stove chows..[same distance/different direction]
They would only let me take half the load and had to come back for remaining 25 bags..
I had no Problems with that or any Expectations of hauling 1 ton in my little 1/2 ton 92 Pickup...
knowing which truck can and can't is key here.


----------



## DneprDave (Oct 29, 2014)

Harvey Schneider said:


> One should consider both the odds and the consequences.



Gosh, with an attitude like like, I imagine that you never leave the house! You could get hit by lightning or eaten by a bear, Better odds than getting stopped for an overweight load. 

I'm surprised by the number of boy scouts here.

Dave


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 29, 2014)

the only reason i wont use my truck again is my tires.. the are good year eagle LS 2- 275- 55- R20 (so basically a giant car tire) just don't feel like having a blowout..


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 29, 2014)

mik_kane said:


> Just thought I would post this pic for chits and giggles, figured all you pick up guys would like it
> 
> View attachment 142730




A better picture would be after he moved about 2 feet.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 29, 2014)

I had a customer come in the buy a ton of bagged rice coal in 40# bags.  Wrote him up, walked out the front door with him to show him where the warehouse is, I asked where his truck was  Pointed to a Jeep Cherokee.  I said no, he said yes, I said "I'll just leave a skid of coal out in the lot, do what you want with it, its yours"  Of course, I had to peek.  Using every inch of he interior, including front passenger seat, he got it all in.  I didn't think he would get out of the lot the way it squatted and swayed.  I should have taken a photo.

I never did see that guy again.


----------



## briansol (Oct 29, 2014)

Fsappo said:


> I had a customer come in the buy a ton of bagged rice coal in 40# bags.  Wrote him up, walked out the front door with him to show him where the warehouse is, I asked where his truck was  Pointed to a Jeep Cherokee.  I said no, he said yes, I said "I'll just leave a skid of coal out in the lot, do what you want with it, its yours"  Of course, I had to peek.  Using every inch of he interior, including front passenger seat, he got it all in.  I didn't think he would get out of the lot the way it squatted and swayed.  I should have taken a photo.
> 
> I never did see that guy again.


or, you did, and just didn't recognize him cuz he has a different vehicle now  lol


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 29, 2014)

DneprDave said:


> Gosh, with an attitude like like, I imagine that you never leave the house! You could get hit by lightning or eaten by a bear, Better odds than getting stopped for an overweight load.
> 
> I'm surprised by the number of boy scouts here.
> 
> Dave


I don't care about getting stopped, I care about hurting somebody else because I did something dumb.


----------



## iceguy4 (Oct 29, 2014)

the bottom line...is it worth the risk?    people say" im only a few miles" move that truck 1 foot and hurt someone and more then likely future earnings go south....


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 29, 2014)

I have carried a ton of pellets in the 2500 Suburban twice. Once with another ton on a trailer behind. Smoothest rides I have ever had in that truck.


----------



## iceguy4 (Oct 29, 2014)

DneprDave said:


> Gosh, with an attitude like like, I imagine that you never leave the house! You could get hit by lightning or eaten by a bear, Better odds than getting stopped for an overweight load.
> 
> I'm surprised by the number of boy scouts here.
> 
> Dave


  I have an idea   drink a few 6 packs of beer before heading out to remove ALL fear of being eaten by bears


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 29, 2014)

Harvey Schneider said:


> I don't care about getting stopped, I care about hurting somebody else because I did something dumb.



I agree.  Driving overloaded to the point it affects the steering, stopping, etc, of a truck is the same as driving after drinking booze in my mind and it requires grown up common sense.  Not some entitled preschool mentality like "It be are my truck and I can drove it whar I wanna"  I mean common sense like "could I drive an hour after I drank a beer?  Sure, how about an  hour after a 6 pack? nope"  And "my truck is rated for 1000lbs.  Can I drive down the road with 1100 pounds?  maybe.  Can I drive to east jerkweed with 2000lbs and the frame scraping?  I damn well better not"

Someone maims anyone I care about while operating anything drunk or in a manner grossly outside of what that "thing" was designed to do would equally as guilty of neglect in my eyes.


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 29, 2014)

iceguy4 said:


> the bottom line...is it worth the risk?    people say" im only a few miles" move that truck 1 foot and hurt someone and more then likely future earnings go south....




This would be true whether you were hauling anything or not. If you get in an accident and someone is hurt, their lawyers are coming after you no matter what, even if you did absolutely nothing wrong. 

My work is going through this right now actually. Someone ran a red light and hit one of our drivers, and now they're suing my work even though the accident was their fault.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 29, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> This would be true whether you were hauling anything or not. If you get in an accident and someone is hurt, their lawyers are coming after you no matter what, even if you did absolutely nothing wrong.
> 
> My work is going through this right now actually. Someone ran a red light and hit one of our drivers, and now they're suing my work even though the accident was their fault.



Follow those folks home, ram them in their driveway and sue them back!   No, not really.


----------



## iron stove (Oct 29, 2014)

AS to those with no fear of being stopped, it all depends on your truck squads. I have 2 major highways in my town, and they LOVE to sit just off the exit ramps. One of those highways is a parkway, no Trucks over 7200 pounds. Try driving your dually past the cop. 
And YEs, they have stopped some shaddy pickups before. I know one of the guys, was a local officer before going to the state. Some of them are more Aggressive than other.


----------



## iron stove (Oct 29, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> back in the day i would haul round bales (wrapped haylige).. had a chevy 1 ton dump body pulled a hudson tag along.. i would stack 14 bales 12 on the tag and 2 in the dump body at 2,000 each.. thats 28,000 lbs.. would haul 20-30 loads a day..



In CT, you need a CDL for that.

Case in point. New 1 tons have INSANE GCWR. I know landscapers with F-350-450-550 trucks. Now, put a double axle trailer on, and by state law, you are exceeding licensed weight. So even with a empty trailer, they are stopping people. They are going after pickups and such hauling mini excavators, skid steers, and all similar equipment. 

One of the local rental centers , less than HALF MILE off highway, wont let 1/2 ton trucks, SUV's move any of their equipment. Come back with a 3/4 ton or higher.  And they don't care what the door stickers say.   GUESS WHY


----------



## larboc (Oct 29, 2014)

must suck to drive a 1/2 ton. I routinely haul 6-55 gallon drums of diesel in the bed of my 2500 gm. 3/4 cord of stacked green hard maple out of the woods over 10+miles of bush road twice almost every weekend in the fall and I've never felt a bump stop. I hauled a 3200 lb motor to the scrap yard with it without issue. Plows great with 6 barrels of fuel in the back too.


----------



## iron stove (Oct 29, 2014)

Anybody have a problem with this ?????  Towing capacity 10,000 pounds. But, when you put 10-15% on the truck hitch, and add passengers, groceries, your overweight for the truck. Towing is a double edge sword.

I see it near my vacation spot all the time.  And I heard they are starting to catch on to this.


----------



## muss (Oct 29, 2014)

Tell you what happened to me hauling a 1/2 ton 15 miles in my Canyon. Could feel the difference in steering but made it. But, and this is a big But, I wore the tires just a hair off & I watched as each day passed & my tires wore unevenly & faster than they should have worn. My bad, I should have brought the tires to be balanced right away. The Canyon isn't rated for 1,000 lbs. In any case, they don't put payload weight rates for nothing . Good luck to you Cowboys


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 29, 2014)

iron stove said:


> In CT, you need a CDL for that.
> 
> Case in point. New 1 tons have INSANE GCWR. I know landscapers with F-350-450-550 trucks. Now, put a double axle trailer on, and by state law, you are exceeding licensed weight. So even with a empty trailer, they are stopping people. They are going after pickups and such hauling mini excavators, skid steers, and all similar equipment.
> 
> One of the local rental centers , less than HALF MILE off highway, wont let 1/2 ton trucks, SUV's move any of their equipment. Come back with a 3/4 ton or higher.  And they don't care what the door stickers say.   GUESS WHY



i have my class A CDL so that was never a issue for me


----------



## Happy Hour (Oct 29, 2014)

For the guys that haul 1 ton in there 1/2 ton pick-ups and don't really care and think its no big deal.  Would you care if someone 'overloaded' hit your loved one?  Would you say 'It's ok cause I do that to?'


----------



## iron stove (Oct 29, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> i have my class A CDL so that was never a issue for me


 Great !

People always complain about trucks.  BUT, if they had to go through the license process, and the crazy vehicles inspections, I bet 25% of vehicles 3-4 years old or older would be RED TAGGED for tires, brakes, even lights not working.


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 29, 2014)

iron stove said:


> Great !
> 
> People always complain about trucks.  BUT, if they had to go through the license process, and the crazy vehicles inspections, I bet 25% of vehicles 3-4 years old or older would be RED TAGGED for tires, brakes, even lights not working.



You're not far off there. Statistics from the FMCSA show that about 20% of inspections result in the vehicle being put out of service. 

http://ai.fmcsa.dot.gov/SafetyProgram/RoadsideInspections.aspx


----------



## iron stove (Oct 29, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> You're not far off there. Statistics from the FMCSA show that about 20% of inspections result in the vehicle being put out of service.
> 
> http://ai.fmcsa.dot.gov/SafetyProgram/RoadsideInspections.aspx



Thanks. I try to be FAIR and Factual.  People might not like what I say, but its the truth and what I believe.


----------



## Enigma869 (Oct 29, 2014)

DneprDave said:


> I'm surprised by the number of boy scouts here.
> 
> Dave



No Boy Scout here.  For me, it's really not any more complicated than I'd rather hold onto the assets I've worked so hard to acquire.  I know that if I get into an accident with a truck I opted to overload, the person I hit is going to own my house (and probably a whole lot more than that)!  I actually like my house, and would prefer to keep my family living it.  It's just not a liability that I would ever take on, which probably explains why Home Depot and Lowes simply refuse to load more than half a ton of pellets onto a half a ton truck.


----------



## briansol (Oct 29, 2014)

Enigma869 said:


> No Boy Scout here.  For me, it's really not any more complicated than I'd rather hold onto the assets I've worked so hard to acquire.  I know that if I get into an accident with a truck I opted to overload, the person I hit is going to own my house (and probably a whole lot more than that)!  I actually like my house, and would prefer to keep my family living it.  It's just not a liability that I would ever take on, which probably explains why Home Depot and Lowes simply refuse to load more than half a ton of pellets onto a half a ton truck.


I had the opposite problem.  I had to keep telling the guy i CANT take a full ton in my dakota.


----------



## SKOAL MAN (Oct 29, 2014)

I can only ever get about 7 bags home at a time, I never seem to have much room after I buy beer!!


----------



## SKOAL MAN (Oct 29, 2014)

*The key is to distribute the weight properly!*


----------



## Big papa (Oct 29, 2014)

SKOAL MAN said:


> *The key is to distribute the weight properly!*
> View attachment 142772


Looks like you could go another row of bags not hitting the bum stops yet.


----------



## Chrisnow86 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just on my way back from Lowes....


----------



## Big papa (Oct 29, 2014)

Chrisnow86 said:


> Just on my way back from Lowes....


This is why you always put two wheels on the front of the truck to equal out the weight


----------



## killie11 (Oct 29, 2014)

Well for mine I was a little under the trucks total limit.


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 29, 2014)

You don't need a truck, you need a Volkswagen!


----------



## SKOAL MAN (Oct 30, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> You don't need a truck, you need a Volkswagen!


See if the windshield washer bottle was full that would have never happened!


----------



## bogieb (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh please, my baby Jeep (Patriot - 4 cylinder and the wimpiest Jeep there is), hauls 1/2 ton easy. I bring home 25 bags at a time (no delivery cost that way). Only reason don't load more is that is all of the cargo space. Okay, I wouldn't want to drive it over frost heaves loaded like that and it is only a mile from where I buy it to my house . . .

Why yes this is my first post and I'm already starting sh*t - LOL


----------



## Jocko1 (Oct 31, 2014)

I can get a ton of pellets in my half ton with no problem.  The problem is when I have to pick up my mother in law


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 31, 2014)

bogieb said:


> I bring home 25 bags at a time (no delivery cost that way).


Who pays for the gas and maintanence on your vehicle? I also assume that your time has some value.


----------



## briansol (Oct 31, 2014)

bogieb said:


> Oh please, my baby Jeep (Patriot - 4 cylinder and the wimpiest Jeep there is), hauls 1/2 ton easy. I bring home 25 bags at a time (no delivery cost that way). Only reason don't load more is that is all of the cargo space. Okay, I wouldn't want to drive it over frost heaves loaded like that and it is only a mile from where I buy it to my house . . .
> 
> Why yes this is my first post and I'm already starting sh*t - LOL


your patriot is rated for about 1300 lbs.
assuming you are under 300lbs yourself and go alone, you are within legal limits of the vehicle taking a 1/2 ton.
http://www.jeep.com/en/jeep_capabilities/towing/#Patriot2Tab*

you're not pushing any limits.   but the guys taking 2000  lbs + their 200 lb self in a 1500 lb rated 1/2 ton, is not legal or smart


----------



## bogieb (Oct 31, 2014)

*Payload*. 925 lbs. _*payload*_. Max Trailer _*Weight*_. 1,000 lbs. towing _*capacity*_
_Why yes, I do  weigh more than -75 pounds. But thanks for playing briansol. To be fair, you were looking at new specs. I have an older model._


----------



## bogieb (Oct 31, 2014)

Harvey Schneider said:


> Who pays for the gas and maintanence on your vehicle? I also assume that your time has some value.



I pick up the bags while I am going past the place (a mile away - across from the dump, which I have to visit every Saturday.


----------



## Dmichigan (Oct 31, 2014)

Where is my popcorn!


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 31, 2014)

briansol said:


> but the guys taking 2000  lbs + their 200 lb self in a 1500 lb rated 1/2 ton, is not legal or smart



I'd really like someone to provide a link to a law saying it's illegal. I've seen this same debate take place countless times on truck forums. The "weight police" are always quick to say how illegal it is, but no one ever seems to be able to find a law that says something like "shall not exceed the manufacturer's stated gross vehicle weight rating".  In most places, the only weights that are illegal to exceed are the weight you've registered your truck for, and the load rating of the tires.

In other words, if you're going to tell me something is illegal, you better be able to provide the law that says it's illegal.


----------



## MarkF48 (Oct 31, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> I'd really like someone to provide a link to a law saying it's illegal. I've seen this same debate take place countless times on truck forums. The "weight police" are always quick to say how illegal it is, but no one ever seems to be able to find a law that says something like "shall not exceed the manufacturer's stated gross vehicle weight rating".  In most places, the only weights that are illegal to exceed are the weight you've registered your truck for, and the load rating of the tires.
> 
> In other words, if you're going to tell me something is illegal, you better be able to provide the law that says it's illegal.


Massachusetts...

https://malegislature.gov/laws/generallaws/parti/titlexiv/chapter90/section19a

Easy enough to Google for your own state.


----------



## KD0AXS (Oct 31, 2014)

MarkF48 said:


> Massachusetts...
> 
> https://malegislature.gov/laws/generallaws/parti/titlexiv/chapter90/section19a
> 
> Easy enough to Google for your own state.


I read through all of that, and I don't see anything that says you can't exceed the manufacturer's gross vehicle weight rating. I do however see this:



> in no event in excess of the gross weight for which such vehicle is registered



I used to be one of the people insisting it was illegal to exceed your GVWR, until someone challenged me to show them the law saying it was illegal. I tried, but I failed that challenge. 

Obviously the laws are different in every state, but I have yet to actually see such a law.


----------



## zrtmatos (Oct 31, 2014)

I can get 25 bags in my Mazda5.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Oct 31, 2014)

zrtmatos said:


> I can get 25 bags in my Mazda5.


You'll give it a hernia.


----------



## DneprDave (Oct 31, 2014)

It doesn't matter if it is illegal, you won't get busted anyway. Cops have more important things to do than to look for vehicles that are overloaded a few hundred pounds.

I drive my pickup truck over loaded, a lot, I have also been known to drive over the speed limit, I haven't had a traffic ticket or an accident for longer than I can remember.

I'm not worried.

Dave


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 31, 2014)

Come crash into me with an overloaded vehicle. You can pay my kids' way through college.


----------



## DneprDave (Oct 31, 2014)

That was uncalled for. I bet you never have any fun!

Dave


----------



## daument (Oct 31, 2014)

I've hauled 5-10 bags in my jetta s/w at a time just to try different brands. But I paid $85 to have 4 tons delivered to my house and though it was a great deal. They showed up on time, had a truck with a lift gate and a pallet jack, I never touched them. It took about 15 minutes for them to unload and roll them into the garage exactly where I wanted them. I spent about 20 minutes breaking down one skid and stacking them on top of the other three.


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 31, 2014)

I can have fun without being stupid.


----------



## bbfarm (Oct 31, 2014)

We win.  

2 tons pellets, the stove, all venting, hearth pad and cleaning tools in our f250 power stroke diesel. She was squatting but we made it

We bought from a private party so wanted to take everything at once so he didnt change his mind. Still had to go back the next day for another 14 bags of pellets


----------



## DneprDave (Oct 31, 2014)

TimfromMA said:


> I can have fun without being stupid.



I don't think so...


----------



## iceguy4 (Nov 3, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> This would be true whether you were hauling anything or not. If you get in an accident and someone is hurt, their lawyers are coming after you no matter what, even if you did absolutely nothing wrong.
> 
> My work is going through this right now actually. Someone ran a red light and hit one of our drivers, and now they're suing my work even though the accident was their fault.


 exactly  so don't give them any ammunition    Also just because they hire an attorney doesn't mean they collect... that's why you have insurance.   their lawyers defend you because they have to pay....up to the limits of your policy.   NOW if you're grossly negligent more then likely they will spend little to defend you as it will waste even more $$$


----------



## iceguy4 (Nov 3, 2014)

iron stove said:


> Anybody have a problem with this ?????  Towing capacity 10,000 pounds. But, when you put 10-15% on the truck hitch, and add passengers, groceries, your overweight for the truck. Towing is a double edge sword.
> 
> I see it near my vacation spot all the time.  And I heard they are starting to catch on to this.
> 
> View attachment 142752


 I don't have a problem with it...just remember" its all fun and games ...till someone gets an eye poked out"


----------



## briansol (Nov 3, 2014)

> Truck drivers have a legal obligation,* just like all other drivers*, to operate their vehicles in a manner that prevents foreseeable harm. If a truck driver overloads his truck, it is foreseeable that he could lose control of the vehicle and cause an accident. In such an instance, the truck driver’s actions could be deemed negligent.
> 
> If someone you know has been killed in an overweight or overloaded truck accident, you may have a valid wrongful death claim and may be entitled to compensation.


http://www.cobbinjuryattorney.com/overweight-overloaded-trucks.html

maybe this is ambulance chasing but, it sounds legit to me...


By knowingly over-loading a vehicle, if something happens, you can be in some serious legal trouble.   If you get sued for a million, lose, and your insurance will only cover up to 100k per person for bodily injury, guess where that other 900k comes from?   garnished wages for the rest of your life.  Not to mention the time and lost wages and your own legal fees to defend yourself.

All because you were too lazy to take 2 trips?


----------



## DneprDave (Nov 3, 2014)

A lot of gloom and doom over something that is *very* unlikely to happen, you have a better chance of winning the lottery than to have an accident ending in a law suit, while driving with a load that is a few hundred pounds overweight.

Dave


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Nov 3, 2014)

DneprDave said:


> A lot of gloom and doom over something that is *very* unlikely to happen, you have a better chance of winning the lottery than to have an accident ending in a law suit, while driving with a load that is a few hundred pounds overweight.
> 
> Dave


Again, probability is low, consequences are unacceptable. Both have to be considered.


----------



## briansol (Nov 3, 2014)

DneprDave said:


> A lot of gloom and doom over something that is *very* unlikely to happen, you have a better chance of winning the lottery than to have an accident ending in a law suit, while driving with a load that is a few hundred pounds overweight.
> 
> Dave


You can't win if you don't play....   same rule applies for diriving over-loaded.  Can't lose if you don't play


----------



## DneprDave (Nov 4, 2014)

A lot of "Glass half empty" types here. Also not many math majors!


----------



## briansol (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm an engineer.  The glass is neither half full nor half empty,  The glass (your overloaded truck ) is the wrong size


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 4, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> I read through all of that, and I don't see anything that says you can't exceed the manufacturer's gross vehicle weight rating. I do however see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
And I can register my pickup for whatever I want, 20$ per ton. There isn't a law against exceeding the GVWR but a jury could be convinced that you caused the wreck by exceeding the GVWR. It's the civil suit you need to worry about.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Nov 4, 2014)

briansol said:


> I'm an engineer.  The glass is neither half full nor half empty,  ......


The glass is over designed.


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 4, 2014)

Harvey Schneider said:


> The glass is over designed.


and over budget.


----------



## daument (Nov 4, 2014)

Here ya go .... http://www.dot.state.pa.us/Internet/Bureaus/pdBHSTE.nsf/infoCPHeightAndWeight?OpenForm


----------



## SXIPro (Nov 6, 2014)

Enigma869 said:


> No Boy Scout here.  For me, it's really not any more complicated than I'd rather hold onto the assets I've worked so hard to acquire.  I know that if I get into an accident with a truck I opted to overload, the person I hit is going to own my house (and probably a whole lot more than that)!  I actually like my house, and would prefer to keep my family living it.  It's just not a liability that I would ever take on, which probably explains why Home Depot and Lowes simply refuse to load more than half a ton of pellets onto a half a ton truck.


 
Where in Massachusetts are you? Or are you driving a mini truck like a Ranger or Dakota? I've been getting pellets from Lowes and HD for years and years always a ton at a time always a Ram 1500. This has happened at multiple Lowes, HDs, and Tractor Supply in Mass and Southern NH. Never got a question. Ever. Hell, the local guy used to put the 1.3 ton Okie pallets in my truck. My truck does have helper coil overs in the back so it sits higher than stock, maybe they all just 'think' it's a heavier duty truck.

Oh and you are far more likely to get injured by some dbag that is texting and driving than some guy with a few hundred extra lbs in his truck that is paying attention and keeping a safe distance from the vehicles in front of him.


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 6, 2014)

Even if you do not cause the accident, you could end up sharing blame if they discover your truck is over weight.


----------



## Big papa (Nov 6, 2014)

KD0AXS said:


> I read through all of that, and I don't see anything that says you can't exceed the manufacturer's gross vehicle weight rating. I do however see this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took my truck to a DOT officers home to get the low down.how they do it is they weigh the truck going by manufacterers weight limits doing the same with the trailer neither vehicle can be over manufacterers weight rating or you are subject to a fine including,tires ,hitch, reciever ,axel etc.of you exceed any weight rating on either vehicle you can and most likely will be fined and I hope this wasn't due to an accident cause it will most likely be ruled your fault for exceeding your weight limits.


----------



## iceguy4 (Nov 8, 2014)

DneprDave said:


> A lot of "Glass half empty" types here. Also not many math majors!


I don't agree.. In life its prudent to prepare for the worst case... The fact of the matter is if you're involved in an accident and it is determined your vehicle is over weight it will be your fault.  I drive a truck for a living....if I fail a post accident drug screen....if I have exceeded hours of service rules ANY accident will be blamed on me...lawyers will own me....a fact of life


----------



## Enigma869 (Nov 8, 2014)

SXIPro said:


> Where in Massachusetts are you? Or are you driving a mini truck like a Ranger or Dakota? I've been getting pellets from Lowes and HD for years and years always a ton at a time always a Ram 1500. This has happened at multiple Lowes, HDs, and Tractor Supply in Mass and Southern NH. Never got a question. Ever. Hell, the local guy used to put the 1.3 ton Okie pallets in my truck. My truck does have helper coil overs in the back so it sits higher than stock, maybe they all just 'think' it's a heavier duty truck.
> 
> Oh and you are far more likely to get injured by some dbag that is texting and driving than some guy with a few hundred extra lbs in his truck that is paying attention and keeping a safe distance from the vehicles in front of him.



I actually live in Salem, NH now...just over the border.  Neither the Lowes nor the HD in Salem will put more than a half ton into a half ton (I drive a half ton Sierra Denali pickup truck).  I live a mile from the stores, but it's still not a liability that I'm willing to take on.  I certainly understand that it's not likely to happen.  That said, if the unthinkable happened, I'm not willing to lose everything I own, just because I was too lazy to take a second trip.  Not to mention, I personally know people who blew out their rear suspension by attempting to overload their trucks.  Again, for me, it's just not worth it.  Driving the whole two mile round trip a second time probably isn't going to ruin my day.


----------

